# Do you use fabric markers to fix mistakes?



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Are permanent, waterproof, pigment ink fabric markers part of your arsenal when doing heat transfers with inkjet printers and pigment ink?

Once in a while, an area the size of a pinhead won't transfer to the shirt. It is noticable on a white shirt. I purchased these markers and filled in the dot. The problem disappeared immediately.

I used this method with success, but would like to know if I'm doing what everyone else is doing to fix these things. Are using these markers standard to fixing these kinds of mistakes during transfers? If you don't use them, how do you fix things like this? Thanks so much!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I hand't thought of doing this because I just haven't pressed enough transfers yet.

Great idea! I think I'll go out and get some fabric markers!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually thought of doing that last night when I pressed a shirt for my daughter and then noticed a "pinhole" in the text. It was black text on a white shirt, so yeah, it would be noticeable. I have a black permanent marker, and will probably use that to fix the problem... if the shirt doesn't come back from school today covered in paint! LOL...

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I found there are two kinds of waterproof, permanent, pigment ink markers. Ones that are heat set and ones that are not. I opted for not, so I could fix something if I found it later on and the press was not on. 

I did wonder, tho, if the heat set ones lasted longer..... seemed like they would, but I don't know why I thought that. I could be convinced anything heat pressed is better than not. Haha, does that mean I've become a heat press snob? I've heard this term lately, snob this or that snob. _ On noooooo...... _

_Ok, shorter nap now. Must stop writing.... have a really nice day._


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used to black perm marker for the black, too. Neither set of markers had black in them. These seem to be used more for actually decorating on the shirt as the main way to decorate the shirt. I've used all the colors so far. Guess I am getting more pinholes than I've been keeping track of. I do think these markers could be used in conjunction with a standard image to help personalize and make the shirt then unique from its original image. Standard image hand signed by a kid. Maybe even a short, Happy Valentines Day or Mothers Day. Good gift, great keepsake. Just a thought.


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

pull out that marker. I even use a paintbrush. When I **** up a shirt especially if it's a black shirt the black permanent marker or acrylic paint never failed me yet.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Acrylic paint, huh? I have plenty of that hanging around... Good to put it to use since I stopped doing my decorative painting.

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to know this is common to do. I was wondering about that. Thanks for sharing, and for the great tip on the paint as well.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i'd never do it on a production basis, but.........some of the fabric paints (especially the pearly ones!) make dynamite 'extra' embellishments on high-end one-offs - kind of like giclee artists do on canvas prints....just to highlight and give depth and extra texture to selected areas.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

jberte said:


> i'd never do it on a production basis, but.........some of the fabric paints (especially the pearly ones!) make dynamite 'extra' embellishments on high-end one-offs - kind of like giclee artists do on canvas prints....just to highlight and give depth and extra texture to selected areas.


Wow, great idea! I never thought of doing that! Would you share your work with us by posting a pic? I'd love to get an idea of what would work and look good!  

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jberte said:


> i'd never do it on a production basis, but.........some of the fabric paints (especially the pearly ones!) make dynamite 'extra' embellishments on high-end one-offs - kind of like giclee artists do on canvas prints....just to highlight and give depth and extra texture to selected areas.


That's beautiful. What an awesome suggestion, thank you so much for sharing that. Are you able to able to apply the paint to a shirt that used heat transfer paper? I guess I could experiment, but have you done that?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

sadly, i don't have any pics to show  all of them i've done have been either gifts or special orders and have gone out the door as soon as the paint was dry 

i've used it in addition to heat pressed transfers and vinyl applications. i think i had two favorites - a dragon done with vinyl with pearly red painted eyes and some gold highlighting on his scales (on the fabric, not on the vinyl!) the other was a blatant rip off of monet's irises done with a transfer on a white shirt with pearl white and periwinkle blue and a couple of touches of golden yellow. that one was a gift so i wasn't overly worried about the lack of originality in the design - that particular print had been a specific request. 

that particular shirt is the only one i've kept track of (it was for my sister in law) and it's been more than 2 years of wash and wear and it was still looking good the last time i saw it.

oh! i've also done them on prints made with wax carts and transfer paper from my pc-600....those came out probably better than many, but sadly, roland has decided to discontinue production of the cartridges, so unless zero nine picks up the ball, that will be coming to a halt soon


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, Jan, that sound just beautiful. Really creative. That's taking it up a few notches, and now I can't get it out of my head. I think I'll be experimenting a bit in the future. Thanks so much for sharing. Makes me feel like my transfers have been a bit of a bore now.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I've used 3-D metallic paint for fabrics with sublimation printing - looks terrific!
As Jan, I haven't used it for commercial applications, just for myself and the kids.
One of such prints was a group of jazz musicians with their instruments traced in metallic paints and some random 3-D notes scattered around. Another one was a print on a sublimated medium pressed onto a black cotton shirt, it looks like a patch, so I have "disguised" the edges of that patch with a picture frame done in 3-D metallics gold. Then there were dragon's eyes, kitten's nose and some minor details on abstract designs.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I've used markers, and sometimes an ink pen if it is to cover a black ink area.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, Jan and Tania ~ those designs sounds AWESOME! What a fabulous idea!! I hadn't even thought of that previously!! Hmmm.... definitely something I will consider!! By the way, Jan, Monet's Irises is one of my absolute favorites! That, and the waterlillies... Your designs just sounds incredible! Any way you can ask sister-in-law if you can take a photo of it? I would love to see it!!

Thanks for sharing these great ideas, girls!!

Melissa


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I use those too, but for embroidery. If there's a pesky bobbin thread showing through and I have the color pen that I need, it's go time.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

she lives outside of new orleans- i'm in iowa  i sent her an email tho and told her we had a special request for a pic of her tee...time will tell LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> I use those too, but for embroidery. If there's a pesky bobbin thread showing through and I have the color pen that I need, it's go time.


Wow, okay, so not only with heat transfer, but used with embroidery as well. This is great to know. I was wondering so much what others were doing. I felt like I was maybe cheating or something, but now I am glad I did this. It was hard to imagine these shirts going to waste for a miniscule blemish.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

jberte said:


> she lives outside of new orleans- i'm in iowa  i sent her an email tho and told her we had a special request for a pic of her tee...time will tell LOL


That would be great -- thanks! It just sounds so terrific, I'm dying to see it! Especially since it's one of my favorite paintings!  

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Wow, okay, so not only with heat transfer, but used with embroidery as well. This is great to know. I was wondering so much what others were doing. I felt like I was maybe cheating or something, but now I am glad I did this. It was hard to imagine these shirts going to waste for a miniscule blemish.


Kelly, I will definitely keep this in mind. Right now, I just have the old permanent marker, but if the pinhole is a different color, I'll be in trouble. What is the name of the pigment pens you are using? Do they come in a lot of shades? Definitely a good idea to have around, just in case!!

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Kelly, I will definitely keep this in mind. Right now, I just have the old permanent marker, but if the pinhole is a different color, I'll be in trouble. What is the name of the pigment pens you are using? Do they come in a lot of shades? Definitely a good idea to have around, just in case!!
> 
> Melissa


 
They are by Marvy. I believe I bought them at AC Moore. Cheap enough, about $4 for a 6 pack. I bought one pack in pastels and another in primarys. I do wish a black came with, but it didn't. I do use a Shapie for black.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> They are by Marvy. I believe I bought them at AC Moore. Cheap enough, about $4 for a 6 pack. I bought one pack in pastels and another in primarys. I do wish a black came with, but it didn't. I do use a Shapie for black.


Unfortunately, we don't have an AC Moore in my area, but I will check Michael's craft store -- maybe they'll have them... Thanks for the info

Melissa


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

For the record, I get mine at colmanandcompany.com


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> For the record, I get mine at colmanandcompany.com


Even better -- I won't have to leave my computer to get my hands on it! LOL


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

tim3560 said:


> I use those too, but for embroidery. If there's a pesky bobbin thread showing through and I have the color pen that I need, it's go time.


this whole thread sounds so exciting!!!!

new things to try... thanks!!!!! 

any word on the pict of the shirt??

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see it as well!!!!

Oh yeah,, question... what is the name of the fabric paint that you use?????? 

(i have a michaels, joannfabric and an ACmoore down here in florida.)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jberte said:


> i've used it in addition to heat pressed transfers and vinyl applications. i think i had two favorites - a dragon done with vinyl with pearly red painted eyes and some gold highlighting on his scales (on the fabric, not on the vinyl!) the other was a blatant rip off of monet's irises done with a transfer on a white shirt with pearl white and periwinkle blue and a couple of touches of golden yellow....
> 
> that particular shirt is the only one i've kept track of (it was for my sister in law) and it's been more than 2 years of wash and wear and it was still looking good the last time i saw it.


Hey Jan, 

Are you still in this thread? I think I'm ready to take a dive into this. If you are here, may I ask you what brand of paint you are using with such great wash test results? Thanks so much, as usual!! You always give me great help, thanks Jan!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hi kelly - yes, i'm still here - barely LOL it's been a crazy-busy spring and i haven't had a lot of time, but i try to check in when i can. anyway - i've tried a lot of fabric paints over the years but have had really good results with these DecoArt So Soft Fabric Paints but they DO have to be heatset in order to withstand repeated washing! it says not but....my experience tells me differently  i found it locally at hobby lobby when they first opened but when i went back to replace a color they weren't carrying it any longer. since it was the only craft store in town, i don't know who else might carry it - i just ended up ordering it online. the joys of living in hicksville! LOL

i did talk to my sister in law about her shirt....she said she'd be happy to take a pic of it for you but....her daughter went off to college last fall.....and that was the last time she saw it  maybe it'll reappear with the pile of laundry coming back from school??


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

A big thank you, Jan. When you heat set, how do you do that? Under the press? Do you add anything to the paint like that product that says use for heat setting, or do you do just straight paints? Thanks so much again, Jan. Glad to hear you are busy. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I dont know why I didnt think to do this on my t-shirts. We do it for our gerber prints that get spotty sometimes. 

hmmmm.....I need a set next to the heat press now lol


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Anybody interested or looking for fabric marker you can find them in a local Dick Blick art supply. The store has a good variety of it Marvy is one of them. Crayola has a good selection of colors besides the standard colors.

Here is link to Dick Blick fabric marker page:
Fabric Markers - BLICK art materials


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> A big thank you, Jan. When you heat set, how do you do that? Under the press? Do you add anything to the paint like that product that says use for heat setting, or do you do just straight paints? Thanks so much again, Jan. Glad to hear you are busy. That's a good thing, right?


mixed blessings  keeps me off the streets and outta trouble for the most part, but i also don't have much time to play with pet projects either. as in, i've been meaning to start another one of these shirts coz i'd forgotten how much fun it was til this thread was brought up! LOL oh well, perhaps a winter project...

yes, i use the heat press - let it dry really well - a couple of days or more depending on humidity and room conditions! - i put a teflon sheet over it and hit it at 300 or so for prob 10-15 seconds VERY light (as in almost NO) pressure or you lose your brush strokes!

i didn't add anything to that paint coz it's formulated for fabrics. i have used that or something similar tho for some of the apple barrel and other craft-type paints that i've experimented with on fabrics over the years that were not necessarily intended for fabric use.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Absolutely I use fabric markers they have saved me many times LOL  .... Can say I had never thought of using paints though... great idea.


----------



## monkeymoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh yes, an essential piece of kit.


----------

